

How To Make A Million Dollars In 100 Days...The Fruit Guy Interview - sunsai
http://www.hardtofindseminars.com/Fruit_Guy_Interview.htm

======
sunsai
I attended a workshop about bootstrapping last week. The instructor told us a
few stories about business men who applied very simple strategies that led
them to success. I found the fruit guy’s story really interesting and thought
the HN users will like it too.

------
quickpost
PDF Transcript is here:
<http://www.hardtofindseminars.com/Transcripts/Fruite_Guy.pdf>

------
Ben_Dean
I agree with revolvingcur-- I was pretty skeptical at first, but I certainly
got the value out of this for free (and was mildly entertained, too.). More to
the point, just on principle, one could take a _day_ to find out how realistic
any of this is. I wouldn't try selling fruit in NYC without a permit, though.

------
Gizzle
It reminds me "investing gurus" selling books about how to hack the stock
market to become billionaires. The only guys, however who become billionaires
are those selling the books. At least this story is for free...

------
dsplittgerber
Looks like spam.

~~~
revolvingcur
The title is sensationalist, and yes, the guy has something to sell, but the
interview audio and transcript are available for free, and it's a pretty good
tale.

